
Microsoft Teams gets a free version - djug
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/12/microsoft-teams-gets-a-free-version/
======
Jedd
> Once they’ve download teams, workplaces will be hooked into the Microsoft
> 365 suite.

One of my absolute favourite comments ever on HN was by basch in 2017-04-20:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14160809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14160809)

It's a beautiful, heartfelt, almost entirely lowercase, description of the
state of affairs of Microsoft's 'naming of things' (remember, there's only two
hard things in computer science).

This year I've had to fully (re)embrace the challenges of Microsoft's
(re)naming, (re)branding, and (re)invigorating of some of their old products.
Oh my.

~~~
bonniemuffin
Oof, too real. I'm still struggling to understand the difference between
onedrive and sharepoint, after getting documents shared to me from them for
the past year or more.

~~~
basch
OneDrive - a client and an api. Decendent from Windows Live Mesh, and tacked
ontop of Document Libraries. OneDrive is how you either access or sync
documents to your client device. On Windows its a system tray sync agent that
adds virtual folders to File Explorer. On Mobile its an App. In Desktop
Outlook its a Button that exposes content available to you from SharePoint. In
a web browser it is a javascript based web client for accessing stored files
(like Google Docs.) ((tangent, google docs/maps gets credit for this, but
microsoft invented XMLHttpRequest and reloadless pages for OWA.))

SharePoint - a server. SharePoint lets people make Team Sites, little sub
instances of SharePoint. Team Sites have different types of sub-modules. One
is called a Document Library. Document Libraries hold files and folders, but
also have version control (you can see any iteration of any file ever.) By
Default, each Office 365 Group has a Document Library called either
"Documents" or "Shared Documents" depending on how the client renders the
name. If Microsoft had a modicum of respect for the english language, they
would rename "the 'Shared%20Documents' Office 365 SharePoint Team Site
Document Library" to be called a Group OneDrive. Other major Office 365
Components stored on SharePoint include OneNote and Planner. (exception to
this rule, the SharePoint iOS client. This product has no reason for existing,
all its features should be a part of iOS OneDrive. Unless SharePoint=Intranet,
OneDrive=DocumentLibrary, in which case file access should be stripped from
iOS SharePoint.)

The line blurs when you have a 365 Group Document Library. On the web,
accessing it calls it part of SharePoint, in Windows accessing it appears to
be through OneDrive. If you can remember that OneDrive is one of many ways to
access a SharePoint Document Library, analogous to Chrome is how you get to
Google, you should be good.

Teams - a web app that replaces Skype and OneDrive. It embeds a SharePoint
(Word Online, Excel Online) iframe, anytime you click a file stored in a
Document Library. No Syncing, all streaming.

------
johnernaut
One of the biggest frustrations I've had after switching from Slack -> Teams
is the lack of support for syntax highlighting or 'code snippets.' Also, I can
search for past comments, etc.. but for some reason it doesn't take you back
in time to view the context around them - it only shows you the exact search
result.

~~~
plurby
If you use web client then it takes you back in time. It's the limitation of
the desktop client for some reason.

~~~
johnernaut
Interesting - thanks for the heads up.

------
Volundr
But still no Linux version unfortunately, despite it being the #4 most
requested feature ([https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-
Teams/Nativ...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Microsoft-Teams/Native-
Linux-client/m-p/30124#M973)). This is hugely painful for my organization,
were a significant number of the devs use Linux. The IM feature works fine on
the web, but audio only works under specific circumstances, and screen sharing
doesn't work at all, effectively excluding these users.

~~~
maturz
You could try something like this in the meantime:

[https://rambox.pro/](https://rambox.pro/)
[https://meetfranz.com/](https://meetfranz.com/)

------
Roritharr
If only it had custom emojis... It's the one thing keeping us on Slack.

~~~
Roritharr
Getting Downvotes here, but I wonder, aren't custom emojis important to
anyones communication culture out there? We use them to signify specific
states of acceptance for MRs for instance among other things.

~~~
andrewaylett
The question is: are you getting the down-votes for wanting emoji, or for the
suggestion that you might want to move away from Slack?

------
codesections
This seems like a poorly chosen headline from TechCrunch. Not being someone
who keeps up with Microsoft chat programs, on first reading it I though "Teams
at Microsoft get a free version of _what_?"

~~~
stephengillie
Teams is a Slack competitor, where cat gifs don't seem as cool, for some
reason.

